# Restoring an old rivet mashine



## ksor (Sep 13, 2012)

Now I finished the restoring af this machine 
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://kelds.weebly.com/nittemaskine.html

and I think it's OK compared to what it looked like before.

(Remember translation in the upper right corner !)


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 13, 2012)

nice work ksor
It looks like new
steve


----------



## ecdez (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ksor (Sep 14, 2012)

thx for the nice words


----------



## oldgoaly (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------

